# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  Клуб Самоубийц 2

## Alloc

Большинство людей не задумывается о смерти; обсуждение темы добровольного ухода из жизни в их обществе не принято. Разговоры о самоубийстве обычно вызывают в лучшем случае непонимание, в худшем - осуждение. Поэтому возникает необходимость в создании специфических интернет-сообществ, где эту тему можно обсуждать беспрепятственно.
"The Pages of Pain" - одно из таких сообществ. Если Вы интересуетесь вопросами, связанными со смертью и суицидом - Вам сюда. Здесь Вы можете найти людей, которые Вас понимают и разделяют Ваши мысли. Может быть, именно здесь Вы найдете свой путь. Может быть, именно Ваши слова дадут кому-то почувствовать, что он не одинок, и удержат его от рокового шага.

Адресс сообщества - www.pagesofpain.narod.ru

----------


## Габо

Сегодня форум "pagesofpain.goodforum.net" был удалён администрацией Forum2*2 из-за "письма от специальной комиссии". Если здесь есть люди с этого форума, или те, кому он чем-то помог, то, просьба, если посчитаете нужным, высказаться ЗДЕСЬ

Просьба не высказываться, если вы не знакомы с форумом, "для галочки", это может только навредить. Спасибо.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## U.F.O.

ага..)) а ты не думай, партия будет за тебя думать!)))

----------


## U.F.O.

правда редко бывает весёлай..)

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## U.F.O.

што за бесполезная позиция? я не вкурил...((

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## U.F.O.

вот тока, прям щас вот решил! буду совершенствовацо, начинать здоровый образ жисни - не пить, не курить, брицо по утрам, добросовесно учить уроки, и переводить бабушек через дарогу..))) как на те общественность мигом начинает давить и пропагандировать не здоровый образ жисни =)))))

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Габо

Спасибо всем. Форум восстановлен.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Габо

Пару дней назад по старой памяти зашёл проведать форум, а его и нет. Кто-нибудь знает, что произошло?

----------


## Ранний

Полагаю, либо форум забросили, и просто никто не оплатил домен, либо настучали регистратору и тот его просто "грохнул". Вот так умирают форумы о с/у... Печаль.

----------


## zmejka

Да, форум забросили и перестали оплачивать.

----------


## Ранний

А похожие форумы кто-то знает?

----------


## neji

раз уж такая безысходность, есть идейка создать похожий форум\сайт с "всё разрешено" где нибудь в торе или каком нибудь freenet, а для раскрутки юзать бесплатные хостинги с инструкцией "как попасть"

----------


## zmejka

Ну вообще то есть желающие возобновить даже те же Страницы, только у тех людей денег на хостинг нет (

----------


## neji

хостить можно хоть у себя на компе. только есть проблема - как не спалиться органам) может быть хватит тора, может быть надо что то посерьёзнее мутить.

----------


## Ранний

*neji* , какое-то наказание может быть, только если будет доказанный факт "доведения до с/у" кого-либо. Если таких фактов нет, то могут лишь заблокировать форум по антиконституционному закону о цензуре в интернете. Поэтому можно смело заказывать забугорный хостинг.

----------


## neji

денег же нет. вот я предложил бесплатный вариант (если не считать платой электричество по ночам)

----------


## October_File

Что бросилось в глаза, сайт плохо сверстан,контент виден в низу,а не в середине верху,и даже фаг.икон по дефолту.

----------


## glikahoma

такая же фигня, захожу на Страницы, а их нет. Шо происходит?(

----------


## neji

> такая же фигня, захожу на Страницы, а их нет. Шо происходит?(


 нет их больше. совсем. только архив от июля 2012

----------


## Ранний

А архив где можно раздобыть?

----------


## Traumerei

http://pagesofpain.narod.ru/ 

Видимо, это старая версия сайта. Но там я нашла всё то, что мне нужно было на "страницах" (стихи,статьи, литература) Быть может кому-то тоже пригодиться

----------


## WKH

А где теперь народ с pagesofpain? 
Где можно способы пообсуждать?

----------


## Nabat

> Где можно способы пообсуждать?


 Запрещено УК РФ.

----------


## zmejka

Со Страниц кто где. ВК много )

----------


## Dementiy

> Со Страниц кто где. ВК много )


 Кстати, да.  :Big Grin: 

Вы можете свободно обсуждать суицид (включая способы), наркотики, сексуальные извращения и прочий "нелегальный контент" на самых популярных сайтах вроде vc.com, livejournal.com или odnoklassniki.ru
Их ведь не закроешь...

----------


## Ранний

> Запрещено УК РФ.


 Не запрещено обсуждать. Запрещено доводить. А цензура в сети - отдельная тема.

----------


## Nabat

> Не запрещено обсуждать. Запрещено доводить. А цензура в сети - отдельная тема.


 Не вводите людей в заблуждение.Согласно Федеральному закону № 139-ФЗ от 28 июля 2012 года информация о способах самоубийства запрещена к распространению на территории РФ. За это внесут данный форум в единый реестр запрещённых сайтов и провайдер ограничит доступ к сетевому адресу сайта. Нам оно надо?

----------


## neji

давно внесли

----------


## Ранний

> Не вводите людей в заблуждение.Согласно Федеральному закону № 139-ФЗ от 28 июля 2012 года информация о способах самоубийства запрещена к распространению на территории РФ. За это внесут данный форум в единый реестр запрещённых сайтов и провайдер ограничит доступ к сетевому адресу сайта. Нам оно надо?


 Нам оно не надо, но те, кому нужна эта информация, уже и так сидят через прокси и торы. Закон о блокировках сайтов - антинародный и антиконституционный все равно.

----------


## Nabat

> Нам оно не надо, но те, кому нужна эта информация, уже и так сидят через прокси и торы. Закон о блокировках сайтов - антинародный и антиконституционный все равно.


 Полностью согласен.

----------


## WKH

> Нам оно не надо, но те, кому нужна эта информация, уже и так сидят через прокси и торы. Закон о блокировках сайтов - антинародный и антиконституционный все равно.


 Где именно сидят? Дайте ссылки в личку.

----------

